# Where's The Ajman Pearl Thread



## Punjabi Mafia (Oct 24, 2005)

hey guys has this thread been removed. if so why???


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=3908560#post3908560


----------



## Punjabi Mafia (Oct 24, 2005)

But i cant see it in the 'UAE Projects & Towers Section'


----------

